# Tool list



## Evad (May 30, 2012)

I want to get into furniture making, have almost no experience and no tools. What tools do I need to get started and can you recommend any specific makes/models? (I'm not looking to replace all these in 6mo, I would rather buy quality tools, but not top of the line)


----------



## Mribar (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is what I started with and are in no certain order but are essential, at least for me. Delta table saw with a good fence & miter gauge, woodworker 2 blade, Dado blade set, Delta 48" joiner anf a 4" band saw. I have a grizzly and it works good. Hand tools 16' tqpe, 2 way read stick ruler, Lei Nielsen 5 1/2 Hand Plane, shooting board / bench hook, 60 1/2 block plane, Chisels 3/8" and 1/2" and 1/4", Hammer, Bad Axe 14" Sash Saw, Dewalt 14 volt drill driver, 1000 / 8000 combo water stone, screw drivers, clamps, clamps, clamps. This is a good start and can become endless. Enjoy


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

What kind of furniture are you looking to make? It will affect the tool list somewhat. 

Add a nice dovetail saw and coping saw to the list from above.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Evad said:


> I want to get into furniture making, have almost no experience and no tools. What tools do I need to get started and can you recommend any specific makes/models? (I'm not looking to replace all these in 6mo, I would rather buy quality tools, but not top of the line)


Would be helpful to know about what kind of budget you are looking at. The Woodworker II saw blade and an equivalent dado set that was mentioned will set you back a good $300.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Mribar said:


> Here is what I started with and are in no certain order but are essential, at least for me. Delta table saw with a good fence & miter gauge, woodworker 2 blade, Dado blade set, Delta 48" joiner anf a 4" band saw. I have a grizzly and it works good. Hand tools 16' tqpe, 2 way read stick ruler, Lei Nielsen 5 1/2 Hand Plane, shooting board / bench hook, 60 1/2 block plane, Chisels 3/8" and 1/2" and 1/4", Hammer, Bad Axe 14" Sash Saw, Dewalt 14 volt drill driver, 1000 / 8000 combo water stone, screw drivers, clamps, clamps, clamps. This is a good start and can become endless. Enjoy


You do mean a 14" bandsaw don't you?:blink:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a thought? but have the power tool people, lost their way a little bit here,or are we still on the hand tool forum?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Billy De said:


> Just a thought? but have the power tool people, lost their way a little bit here,or are we still on the hand tool forum?


 Hi Billy - I think we all may be a little lost. OP is a month and a half old, poster hasn't been back since.:thumbdown:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks J but I did notice that before I posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For starters...
.
#1. Cordless drill(s)
#2. Fully charged batterie(s) for the cordless drill.
#3. Levels...
#4 . Pencil
#5. Block plane 
#6. Tape measure 
#7. Phillips bit(s) for cordless drill 
#8. Laser level
#9. 5/32s drill bit
#10. An assistant
#11. Some sort of miter saw for trim
#12. Framing square
#13. Lunch
#14. Shims
#15. Battery Charger 
#16. pull saw
#17. good 1x4 's
#18. Adjustable cabinet jacks
#19. Chisels
#20. No. 10 Cabinet head screws
#21. Clamps
#22. Full set of twist drills and index
#23. Wonderbars (2)
#24. Jig saw
#25. Step ladder
#26. Hammer
#28. brad nailer and micro pinner with nails
#29. titebond III
#30. shop vac and dropcloths
#31. counter sink bits
#32. portable table saw
#33. hole saw kit up to 3"
#34. basic plumbing kit to cap off supply lines under sink when tearing out; tubing cutter, soldering equipment, etc.
#35. cordless impact driver
#36. awl for centerpunching prior to drilling cab's handles, knobs.
#37 Jigs for cabinet hardware holes 
#38 sanders, belt, orbital, and pad
#39. Blue Prints
#40. Corded drills (3/8" & 1/2")
#41. A 2 ton cube van
#42. Pliers (large slipjoint included)
#43. Stud Finder
#44. Caulk (& gun)
#45 Power Planer 3 1/4" 
#46 wax sticks 
#47 Pair of folding work benches with screw vises
#48 Gimlets
#49 utility knife
#50 Bar of soap
#51 Digital camera
#52 Hand screwdrivers (slot & phillips)
#53 lights
#54 scriber
#55 extension cords
#56 festool
#57 How about the bill/contract 
#58 Hot glue gun and glue sticks 









 







.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike one thing hit me on your list the soap(obviously for setting screws) I don't carry soap but always have a wax candle in my bag and in the shop,good for screws, hand saws,and the sole of a plane makes them fly.

Got me thinking about the things I`v heard of guys carrying in their bag.
Hair spray to set a chalk line in the rain,Nail varnish to re-activate hard filler ,makes me think who first carried them in their bag and why?


----------



## Globba (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/t...start-woodworking?et_mid=572787&rid=233353904

This is worth a read by a beginning woodworker.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Globba said:


> http://www.popularwoodworking.com/t...start-woodworking?et_mid=572787&rid=233353904
> 
> This is worth a read by a beginning woodworker.



Now that is one good link:thumbsup:.


----------

